# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Purus Labs Halo,Nasty,E-pol

## surfaugustine

I purchased all of *purus labs* products... *e-pol, halovar, nasty mass, organ sheild, recycle*.
Was curious if you knew which order would be best if I stacked all three.
I was figuring *nasty mass 1-4 weeks, halovar 2-6 weeks, e-pol 4-8 weeks. organ sheild throughout the whole 12 week stack.* Dieting with Superpump, waximaize, animal pak, animal flex, animal *****, saw berries, toco, SAMe, blood pressure caps, whey. Do you have any opinions? Or advice on my Supp diet and what should be added. Thank you very much, all advice will help my gains.

----------


## D7M

I have no idea what all those things are...I guess this should be in the supplement forum. 

I do know that is *alot* of stuff you're taking bro.

----------


## Mammon

why did you waste your money on that crap

----------


## *RAGE*

you have some nice shampoo bottles there. they look small enough to fly with so you should be ok...good luck

----------


## gymnerd

^^^^^lmao

----------


## lord henry

wow you just wasted a whole lot of $$$$

----------


## Big

> I purchased all of *purus labs* products... *e-pol, halovar, nasty mass, organ sheild, recycle*.
> Was curious if you knew which order would be best if I stacked all three.
> I was figuring *nasty mass 1-4 weeks, halovar 4-8 weeks, e-pol 8-12 weeks, then 3 recycles a day. organ sheild throughout the whole 12 week stack.* Dieting with Superpump, waximaize, animal pak, animal flex, animal *****, saw berries, toco, SAMe, blood pressure caps, whey. Do you have any opinions? Or advice on my Supp diet and what should be added. Thank you very much, all advice will help my gains.


perhaps we can still help you...
age?
height?
weight?
body fat%?
years training?

----------


## Nicotine

garbage in a bottle....

sorry man.. but that crap is nothing but hype in a bottle.

i love the names though

"e-pol, haloVAR"

steroid rip off names :P

fix your diet, and spend your money on quality food - which would benefit you far better..

----------


## Mammon

bet this is an advertisment for purus..

----------


## Immortal Soldier

Guys these aren't ment to be steroids , they are PH's. Halovar I can only assume is a Haldrol-50 clone and Nasty Mass is probably a Superdrol clone.

----------


## Darksyde

advertise much?

----------


## Barium

First post. This is definatly an addy. You can tell because the grammar is too good for a person who would be stupid enough to by all these products.

----------


## surfaugustine

Well all you focks dont know what you are talking about. *Nasty mass* is *Phera and Revolt* (*Max LMG*). And I have already gained 8 pounds in a week off of my diet. So all you newbs should maybe research a little and realize all the shit that I use is worth buying. Or maybe get a better paying job so its not a huge impact on your life to buy a couple supplements. Find the deals on the internet. NOT AT BODYBUILDING.com, they are a rip. I purchased everything listed for under 200$. Will post all gains next week. 
I am 5'11" 190lbs, 19 years old. 2 years training

Just wanted some good quality workouts? but damn this thread is full of immaturity

I do not represent Purus Labs, I just have common knowledge of computer skills and know how to type, unlike you trailer trash lift at home focks.

----------


## T-MOS

good luck with your "stuff"

what are you doing for PCT? I'm guessing GNC OTC stuff???

----------


## surfaugustine

Recycle by Purus and Lean Extreme by DS. Not sure which one to take first. I need to know how long to take them after stacking Nasty, E-pol, Halovar.

----------


## surfaugustine

> good luck with your "stuff"
> 
> what are you doing for PCT? I'm guessing GNC OTC stuff???


What do you recommend? nolvadex ? or OTC novadex?

----------

